# Enjo...



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Discuss. :thumb:

http://www.enjo.org.uk/res_website.asp?page=directory&supplierCode=enjo&onlycat=yes&cat1=75


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I thought it might get more response in this section :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Dougster said:


> Discuss. :thumb:


So much for cleaning with just water: http://www.enjo.org.uk/res_website.asp?page=directory&supplierCode=enjo&cat1=75&cat2=108



> Real Soap Plus 250ml: Dissolves dirt and grease where fibres and water is not enough. 100% natural ingredients.


I'm skeptical myself, I have glass towels which claim they can work with just water but you always need to add some soap or chemical if you have grease or squashed insects on there.


----------



## lessh2o (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry but i cant see any car related or suitable products..
Am i missing something?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

interesting looking stuff...

I am always a little nervous about this type of stuff as it sounds like the fibres of the MF might be quite harsh, to give some cleaning, and that might not be good for paint? I bet it does well on interiors though


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe for interiors?


----------



## lessh2o (Sep 3, 2009)

Tesco do mf for windows and i can use these with just a spritz of water.
Under £2 for two give it a go.


----------

